# Couple Cats on Noodles



## JEAustin81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Brought my son out yesterday to try and catch some catfish on some new jug/noodles I made and ended up coming home with a decent bag of fish. 1 went close to 20 i think and the others were 7 and under. Son is ate up with with it now and is ready to go back out!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Great thing to be "ate up with" lol. Congrats on a great trip. That juggin is a good time.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing better than a kid holding up a big fish. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

The smile says he will want to go again.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Fishing bud for life, awesome.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Good job ! He's hooked for life.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Y'all be eating a lot of cat fish if that young fellow has anything to say about it!
Good job dad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Great catch. How about a photo of your homemade noodles?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Heck yea! Those are some nice ones y'all caught.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice looks like y'all had fun on the water, the little guy will be hooked. 2cats


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Teaching a kid the sport of fishing is providing him or her a lifetime of recreation. And it looks like that young man is really into it!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats awesome


----------

